# lathe chucks/centers



## johnnybwood (Mar 22, 2007)

A friend of mine just gave me a very old lathe. It has a "Dunlap Tool" nameplate on one side and a Sears ID plate on the other. The Sears plate indicates that it's a model 101.06242. It seems to run well, but it needs a chuck and a live center. The Craftsman web site has a parts list but it doesn't show any part name that remotely resembles the word "chuck" and it shows 4 parts named "center." I'd very much appreciate it if someone could cast a little light on this. Thanks in advance to whoever (or is that whomever? Sister Mary Discipline would be appalled) comes to the rescue.


----------



## JonH (Mar 19, 2007)

Does your lathe have a morse taper in it? If it does, http://www.packardwoodworks.com/
has a million things for a lathe. You can put all kinds of new centers on it. I have an old Delta lathe, but I plan on putting some new chucks and live centers on it to upgrade it a bit. They may be able to help you at the packard site.

Also have you looked at the Old woodworking machines website? I found some information about Dunlap on it. You may be able to find an old manual, or parts information.
http://www.owwm.com/MfgIndex/detail.asp?ID=269


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

You need to know if it is a Morse taper #1 or #2 fitting and also you need to know the size of the spindle. For example 1" 8 Threads per Inch (TPI). This will allow you to know what size to buy.

As an endorcement, I love the Old Woodworking Machine site listed by Jon.


----------



## johnnybwood (Mar 22, 2007)

First of all - thank you both for the suggestions. I've gone to both of the sites you recommended. I'm sure that I'll find what I need at one of them. But before I do, tell me, what the hell is a morse taper? And where's the spindle? I mean, besides on Sleeping Beauty's spinning wheel. Boy, I hate exposing my ignorance, but I'll be floundering around for a week if I don't. Any help you all could give me (after you stop laughing) I would very much appreciate. Thanks in advance for the help.


----------



## scottb (Jul 21, 2006)

A morse taper is the shape of the hole in the end of the lathe - directly opposite the drive end. It is a pretty standard shape for fittings. The hole tapers slightly to the back, to hold the center without it pushing through. I have a shopsmith from 1952 that accepts a morse taper.

The spindle is the business end of the lathe - to be frank, the part that spins and actually turns the wood.


----------



## johnnybwood (Mar 22, 2007)

Thank you, Master Po (or is it Frank?). Seriously, though, that's a big help. The spindle is 3/4" and has 8TPI. Next issue is to define "swing" on this puppy. I've seen the term in a couple of web catalogs. I've ordered a book from Packard Tools and am going to the library, so hopefully I'll find this out for myself, but any ideas from any of you all are most welcome. Despite the wise ass answers I really do appreciate it. Oh, by the way, how do I tell what size Morse taper I have? Do I measure the ID or the OD of the center shaft? And why is there air? Stay tuned.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

I have an old Craftman too. I has No. 1 Morse taper, & 3/4" X 16 threads/inch shaft.
I bought a Live center , & Spur center. They seem to have the best price, & the quality was good.

I also bought a chuck

You'll see a picture of my Lathe here.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Johnny: You might be able to go to a machine shop in your neighborhood and ask if they have a #1 and a #2 Moris taper. Leave a deposit if they want and tell them you want to find out what yours has.

You might also be able to unscrew the tail stock from the lathe and take it to them and they could tell you what it is.

Some of them have reaming tools and they might be able to lightly touch-up the hole so that all of the years of crud and rust are taken out so that when you get a live center it will fit nice and perfect.


----------



## johnnybwood (Mar 22, 2007)

I am really and truly impressed by the thoughtfulness and consideration that you all have shown by taking the time to help me out on this. Thank you one and all. Dick Cain, your note made me go back and recheck the TPI. Mine is a 16 TPI, too. Thanks. I took a look at your lathe and I think that mine may be even older. I say that because mine is powered by squirrels chasing peanut butter cookies. Karson, the idea about the machine shop is great. It's even better than I first thought because I can take the tail stock out. I never would have thought of that given my lack of expertise about lathes. Thanks again. And thanks to everyone who helped me get off and running with this machine. I hope to return the favor someday. I'll let you know how this turns out.


----------



## oscorner (Aug 7, 2006)

The swing is the diameter of a peice of wood that you can mount to the spindle. It is the diameter that can fit above the rail of the lathe or in my case the tube. My Ridgid lathe is a 12 X 36 lathe. This means that it can handle a swing of 12" or 6" from the center to the base of the lathe, so I could turn a plate up to 12" max. The 36 is the length of the piece between centers ( the head and tail of the lathe), so I can turn a spindle or chair/table leg up to 36" long. It uses a #1 Moris taper and my SuperShop uses a #2 Moris taper. The #2 will handle heavier material than the #1.

*Be forwarned*: there is an endless amount of money that will be spent if you start turning because it is so much fun and there are so many options. Good luck and happy turning!


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

Oscorner is dead right - Lathes can be money pits…..

But lots of fun.


----------



## PanamaJack (Mar 28, 2007)

I work actually work at Sears. (Please don't take this against me)

This lathe was made by *Atlas Power Tools Ltd* for Sears.

This web site:
http://www.owwm.com/MfgIndex/detail.asp?ID=51

will tell you something about the Atlas Company and it will show you other places/sites to go to to find something else about your lathe.

This company (Atlas) also made the *Dunlap* name/brand lathes as well. That's why both names are on it I bet.

I have refurbished several older Craftsman hand and power tools. The latest addition to my workshop is a 1942 Craftsman 6-1/2" cast iron planer. Sears Parts still had the planer blades for this. (This is the only parts they had available for it.) I also an old Sears lathe. The "newest" lathe I have (which is a Jet brand) is 30 years old.

At: http://www.owwm.com/ (Old Woodworking Machines) you can find out a whole bunch about any older woodworking tools. If the information is available. If not posted on the site you can email them.

If you need any more help, just let me know. I'll see what I can do.

Lathes do take a bit on money just to get started. However this could also be stated about any other woodworking machine also. I have a dado blade that cost over $200 for my table saw and it is not the most expensive one out there.

Good luck!


----------



## johnnybwood (Mar 22, 2007)

Panama Jack, hey? I haven't heard that one in a while. OK - I'm getting very close to lift off with this thing. The only things I lack (as long as no one counts experience) are a chuck and a steb center. By the way, is this Steb guy related to the Morse guy with the taper? I have my eye on a PSI Barracuda 2000C or a Utility Grip. Both are 4 jaw chucks. Could anybody shed a bit of much needed light on these possibles or recommend another possible? Thanks in advance and I hope that you're all enjoying the weather - at least I am. It's 73, breezy, and sunny here in Philadelphia today.

By the way, congrats on the new shop, O Obi. I'm having a turkey sandwich to celebrate.


----------



## jockmike2 (Oct 10, 2006)

Johnny, I'm a living example of the addiction cycle that begins with turning. I started with a 126.00 dollar lathe at Menards. I used it so much and turned such heavy material I ended up warping the drive spindel. Next, I bought a lathe from an old friend up in Northern Michigan. It was a monster between 70-80 years old. It was his greatgrandfathers and was used in a factory in Detroit. I can't find a name on it but its all cast iron and weighs about 400lbs. I went what you're going through to get it in operation. But I could'nt wait, I bought a nice lathe off ebay for 40.00 dollars, and it worked perfectly, all the time I'm buying chisels, chucks, adapters,tapers,spindels, and on and on look in a woodcraft catalogue. I probably have one of each, just kidding but close. I finally got the old lathe back and pumped more money into that, bigger motor, new segmented drive belt, new bearings. I used this monster for another 2 or 3 years until I found my dream. Under unfortunate circumstances, a women was selling her woodingworking husbands entire tool collection after his untimely death, at rediculously low prices, even after telling her this, it just seemed to encourage her to give me a better deal. I got a model 46-765x Delta 16inch variable speed lathe, with about 30 chisels, mostly Sorby, one of the best, a Dremel Scroll saw, expensive measurement tools, calipers (digital) etc. I got a complete sharpening center on its own base with holes for chisel storage all this and more tools for 1,550 dollars. The down side is my garage is now full of used lathes I can't seem to sell without giving them away. Plus I have 2 extra scroll saws. So if you, or anyone wants to make an offer let me know. I'll send pictures and give you a money back garuantee. Jockmike, its addictive.


----------



## Andruw (Mar 2, 2011)

Johnny, Check out E-Bay. I saw a posting with your model number in it for a Owners/Parts manual. I'm no expert, but I never heard of a chuck on a wood lathe.Just faceplates and centers. I'm sure you will find what you want there, if not now-later. The items keep changing.


----------



## Victorrr (Jul 9, 2017)

Hi guys, it's 6 years since the last post to this thread so I don't expect a response. But I am grateful for your having and sharing the conversation..I now know that I need a Morse taper live center for the tail stock (see Wikipedia for information on machine tool taper sizes) of my recently acquired Sears Roebuck 101.06242. I need a motor and belt, too, but that will be easy.
I've loved working wth wood since Junior High; 50 years, now, also metal and stone..obviously my career path wasn't in any of those..

Keep the red stuff on the inside!


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Victorrr, welcome to the forum and feel free to make a post in the woodturning section about your lathe and journey in woodturning. We like pics of vintage lathes, at least I do.


----------



## Victorrr (Jul 9, 2017)

I've ordered a MT1 cup dead center from someone that had one for sale on EBay. From the measurements I took of this tailstock it has a very good chance of being what I need.
I found the bed, head and tail stock by the dumpster in my mobile home park; really a trip because I've always (since Junior High..almost always) wanted a lathe and had even been pricing and trying to justify fitting one into my budget from Harbor Freight, this for two weeks, when, son-of-a-gun, if this one didn't just show up. Life is sometimes stranger than fiction.
The justification for all of this craziness is just more craziness but I have a goal to make a tapered rolling pin for my niece from a piece of a peach tree her dad planted..I hope it isn't too hard to turn.


----------

